# Went to a doctor's appointment alone



## citydust (May 21, 2014)

It sounds trivial compared to the other stories in this forum, but at the same time it's a big thing to me. 

The "alone" part as a positive might sound kind of strange on a social anxiety forum so let me explain: although I've been to many mental-health related doctor's appointments over time, I could never go alone. I always had to take a parent because I would lock up and just not be able to clearly explain what was going on (I'm lucky to have an understanding parent who would help explain.)

But this time I went alone to a new doctor and managed to explain everything. She prescribed me a repeat of the medication which has helped me to do this and referred me to counselling. For once I'm feeling positive. It's great to be able to actually talk to people after having been almost mute for such a long time.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Going to the doctor is always a big step but to do it alone takes some real courage so well done :clap


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Good for you!:clap A truly wonderful first step in dealing with your SA. I've often said SA is a real b*tch, getting in the way of merely treating it. I can think of 40+ year old members of SAS who are too afraid to see a doc about their SA, which clearly indicates they should see a doc.

I sit in on appointments when my elderly mom sees her doctor, though for totally non-SA reasons at that age.


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

It's not trivial at all. That's improvement!


----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)

Yay for you!  I understand how you feel. I somehow always mess up at doctor's appointments. The first time I went alone, I literally forgot to mention an important symptom I had, so I had to go back to see the doctor a second time because I still wasn't better two weeks after that visit. During the second visit, I said that my mucous was still yellow and he shook his head and went, "What? Why didn't you tell me that last time?" He had to give me medication that was different from the first visit and it was only after that that I got better.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

That was a huge step for me as well. Going alone made me realize how I have more freedom to talk and explain myself, as compared to someone along that usually does most if not all of the talking. That's definitely an accomplishment.


----------

